# FYI - Friday night will be dry



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

DTCM has announced that it will be “dry” period from 6pm Friday 4th November until 6pm Saturday 5th in preparation of the upcoming Eid.

Many evening events are likely to be cancelled.

This is for Dubai, but it is likely to be similar in other emirates.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Shock! Horror!! It may as well be the Armageddon!  

How many of you willing to bet that by 6pm on Friday, most of the expats will be drunk and nearly passed out anyway 

Thanks for letting us know Elphaba!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

^+1.


----------



## IronPup (Aug 26, 2011)

Haha! This has really tickled me, as myself and my husband are moving to Dubai this week, arriving Friday morning. It's like they knew we were coming and had to lock up the drink! Brilliant  

Good to get the first post in too, will have to introduce myself better asap.


----------



## Dubandit (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorry have I gone date dyslexic? Friday 4th to Saturday 7th? Don't tell me they added days between Friday and Saturday? I can handle one night in on the beer but not three!


----------



## Dubandit (Oct 31, 2011)

Newbie here by the way. Moved to Dubai about 2 months ago and so far loving it.


----------



## bigbaddom (Jun 14, 2009)

*Religious holiday*

Saturday is Arafat day a big religious day hence the bars will be closed for 24 hours





Elphaba said:


> DTCM has announced that it will be “dry” period from 6pm Friday 4th November until 6pm Saturday 5th in preparation of the upcoming Eid.
> 
> Many evening events are likely to be cancelled.
> 
> This is for Dubai, but it is likely to be similar in other emirates.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Aaargh one of the few nights I have off with friends in town and it's DRY!!! Eid is ruining my life....


----------



## Zahira (Sep 11, 2008)

Jinx said:


> Aaargh one of the few nights I have off with friends in town and it's DRY!!! Eid is ruining my life....


Then please pack your belongings and go back where you come from or else where Then you won't have to deal with things like that anymore... Coz just for a reminder you are in a muslim country... Cheers


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Zahira said:


> Then please pack your belongings and go back where you come from or else where Then you won't have to deal with things like that anymore... Coz just for a reminder you are in a muslim country... Cheers


You joined the site, to post that???


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jinx said:


> Aaargh one of the few nights I have off with friends in town and it's DRY!!! *Eid is ruining my life*....


Yeah Jinx, you may have not meant any harm but it's seems a bit in bad taste.


----------



## Zahira (Sep 11, 2008)

I did not join the site to post that... But it is my first post and not my last. I am an expat myself, i don't think I am perfect but i think that we should always remember that this is not our home country, so we should all the respect the culture and tradition of our hosts who gave us an opportunity to be here for different reasons and mostly to make money. So we should be thankful everyday ( including Ramadan and dry days) and not only on our pay day. And if we are not happy, we should just go and live elsewhere... That's all. Cheers


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Chill out everyone... I think Jynx made her comment with a bit of sarcasm... no need to jump on her for it....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> Chill out everyone... I think Jynx made her comment with a bit of sarcasm... no need to jump on her for it....


Jinx - with the "i" not the one with they "y"


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

How ridiculous, how could anyone find such an obvious joke even slightly offensive. I`d suggest if you are an expat here without a sense of humour and a thick skin you may be the one who should think about whether or not you made the right decision to come here.
My god, you`ve completely ruined Christmas!! LOL


----------

